# Classic Router



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

When you hear the words classic router, what router come to mind?

I love older tools, especially when they are still worthy of a place in the workshop. I work quite a few of my older tools, some have been in service for 20 plus years. I also keep my eye out at garage sales, auctions, Craigslist and Ebay. Always wondering if I may be passing up some wonderful tools from the past by not knowing what I'm looking at/for.
At the same time I'm also wondering which of todays routers will be future classics. If I was thinking of a router as an investment, which of todays routers would be worth more than what one pays for it today, in 25 years.

One IMHO classic. The Porter Cable model 100. This is an special edition "Heritage" model.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

PutnamEco said:


> When you hear the words classic router, what router come to mind?
> 
> I love older tools,
> At the same time I'm also wondering which of todays routers will be future classics. .


I would think Hitachi M12 would be one of them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PutnamEco said:


> When you hear the words classic router, what router come to mind?
> 
> I love older tools, especially when they are still worthy of a place in the workshop. I work quite a few of my older tools, some have been in service for 20 plus years. I also keep my eye out at garage sales, auctions, Craigslist and Ebay. Always wondering if I may be passing up some wonderful tools from the past by not knowing what I'm looking at/for.
> At the same time I'm also wondering which of todays routers will be future classics. If I was thinking of a router as an investment, which of todays routers would be worth more than what one pays for it today, in 25 years.
> ...


Hi Roger,

I personally doubt power tools such as routers will ever become "classic" such as hand tools.

Just my 2 cents worth.. I have been wrong before. I can remember the date...LOL

James


----------



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I personally doubt power tools such as routers will ever become "classic" such as hand tools.
> 
> James


There are quite a few legendary portable power tools. The Black & Decker Super Sawcat, Skil 77, Skil 100 "surfboard" planer, Porter Cable 503 "locomotive" belt sander, to name a few.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Any wood working power tool, 20 years or older and not made in Asia, may be registered on Old Wood-Working Machines (OWWM) - Welcome .
I have a few tools registered there.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

in my area, the asian made hitachi wouldnt ever be labeled "classic". 

it may be a geographical thing,maybe the hitachi is a big thing in canada, but in the USA the problem seems to be here that the hitachi brand is a sidebrand from lowes, one of our big box stores, and is marketed as a more inexpensive alternative to pc , bosch and dewal

the hitachi brand just doesnt seem to measure up to the brands from the U.S.

at least thats what ive seen at our lowes , (big box store).


----------



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> Any wood working power tool, 20 years or older and not made in Asia, may be registered on Old Wood-Working Machines


I read portable power tools are not within the scope of this website often when visiting OWWM. They seem to be a lot more interested in stationary woodworking machines, like tablesaw, jointers and planers. Not that that's a bad thing.

See hXXp://www.owwm.com/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=101 
for one reference to the scope of OWWM

Sorry, don't have the post count to post links.


----------



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

levon said:


> in my area, the asian made hitachi wouldnt ever be labeled "classic".


Hitachi's NR83A pneumatic framing nailer is DEFINITELY a classic tool. 




levon said:


> it may be a geographical thing,maybe the hitachi is a big thing in canada, but in the USA the problem seems to be here that the hitachi brand is a sidebrand from lowes, one of our big box stores, and is marketed as a more inexpensive alternative to pc , bosch and dewal
> 
> the hitachi brand just doesnt seem to measure up to the brands from the U.S.
> 
> at least thats what ive seen at our lowes , (big box store).


Don't get me started on US made power tools...
Bosch is German, it would seem that most of their tools are being produced in Malaysia or Singapore, Porter Cable is now part of Stanley/Black & Decker conglomerate. again Asian manufactured, Mostly China from what I've seen, Along with Dewalt which seems to have mostly Mexican manufactured tools. As for portable power tools actually produced in the USA, I think only Milwaukee (which is itself a foreign owned corporation, part of the TTIgroup) is producing only a few models of their Sawzall domestically.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, as long as we're airing opinions~~~ Just based on quantity, the PC 690 might make a classic list somewhere. I prefer my Hitachi M12VC over my friends 690 though. I think Hitachi is pretty much under rated, I have the M12VC as well as their mitre saw, 18 ga. stapler, 18 ga finish nailer and just ordered NR90 framing nailer. Jam clearance on the air guns is difficult to describe though, never had one.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I saw the thread title and wanted to respond with the PC Model 100, but I see that was the opening volley! It is a thing of beauty.

I would say the Skil Model 77 worm saw qualifies as a classic power tool, though not a router. At least the older USA-made version does.

The Elu plunge router is definitely a classic; and the PC Speedmatic UB is a beauty.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another vote for the PC Model 100 as the "classic" router. It needs to be an original, however, not the redux "Heritage" model. The latter is more like a Model 94 Winchester with a picture of John Wayne engraved on the side.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

How about this router door planer i wish they over stock this item


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd also like to nominate the PC model 310 trim router, thought not nearly as old as the model 100.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

PutnamEco said:


> When you hear the words classic router, what router come to mind?
> 
> I agree here,s a pic of my classic PC100


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Pretty hard for me to believe any power router will one day be considered a "collectible classic" except in a very limited universe. I used to collect classic double guns and bamboo fly rods. They were utilitarian things of beauty, made by hand and pleasing to the eye and hand.
An electric router?.......not so much!! ha ha!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Tommyt654 said:


> PutnamEco said:
> 
> 
> > When you hear the words classic router, what router come to mind?
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

The original Elu routers must be well up there. Actually all the original Elu power tools still fetch good prices on German eBay.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

hey guys i just bought this router planer from ebay with shiping cost about 57$ i havent gotit yet but i will let you know, i feel that i got a great deal dont you all think


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I paid $10 fot it off craigslist with a 20 pc set of 1/4 inch shank router bits from Mastercraft. Gotta love Ga. for woodworkin deals.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

did you really? i think they are hard to find, did you get the whole kit with the planer kit?btw this is the one that i got:'(


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

PutnamEco said:


> When you hear the words classic router, what router come to mind?
> 
> I love older tools, especially when they are still worthy of a place in the workshop. I work quite a few of my older tools, some have been in service for 20 plus years. I also keep my eye out at garage sales, auctions, Craigslist and Ebay. Always wondering if I may be passing up some wonderful tools from the past by not knowing what I'm looking at/for.
> At the same time I'm also wondering which of todays routers will be future classics. If I was thinking of a router as an investment, which of todays routers would be worth more than what one pays for it today, in 25 years.
> ...


I have a round top router like the one you have pictured but the model # is PC1002 7/8hp. I used to use it for routing out hinge mortises when hanging doors. Great little machine.


----------



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Another vote for the PC Model 100 as the "classic" router. It needs to be an original, however, not the redux "Heritage" model. The latter is more like a Model 94 Winchester with a picture of John Wayne engraved on the side.


I do like the original and it rightfully does deserve the classic status over the "Heritage" model, though the clamp style base is a little more convenient than the thumb screw classic, IMHO. 
I would also think the 690 would deserve a mention as well.



voodoochile said:


> Well I saw the thread title and wanted to respond with the PC Model 100, but I see that was the opening volley! It is a thing of beauty.
> 
> I would say the Skil Model 77 worm saw qualifies as a classic power tool, though not a router. At least the older USA-made version does.
> 
> The Elu plunge router is definitely a classic; and the PC Speedmatic UB is a beauty.


Again, I agree the Elu plunge router is one fine machine. I can't say I've ever seen a PC Speedmatic *UB* model, I would really like to see one, Google fails me returning results for the Speedmatic 7518 and 7538/39

As for the Skill 77, I still use mine on occasion, an original 77 not the newer HD77 

Which manufacturer was the first to prodcue a plunge router? Whichever it was should also be worthy of classic status.
Do any of you all think that any of the old Stanley routers like the R5B model deserve classic status?


----------



## Gary Muto (Jul 5, 2010)

PC 690. I didn't know that there was a model 100


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

PutnamEco said:


> Which manufacturer was the first to prodcue a plunge router?


I believe Elu invented the plunge router; or at least the electric plunge router .

(edit) Regarding the UB, it was the precursor to the model 100. The only pic I have seen is in Patrick Spielman's book.








$125 for a "model 100" in 1948! [gulp]


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

It is interesting relating costs of tools in relation to wages.Myford lathes were around UKP7.50 then, when the British Pound was worth $4, so a precision lathe for $30, which was almost a month's wages then for a tradesman. $125 will have been four month's wages !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

So how would the price of the PC100 scale if it kept pace with the economy... not that much has scaled evenly. Holy smoke!


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the older PC's and agree they are classics, esp the D-handle models. If we are going to talk classic routers, we must include the early Stanleys. They were direct descendants of RL Carter, arguably the founder of the router. His company was bought by Stanley. I have the smaller unit and a couple of the larger ones. Two are all metal and one has a plastic top. They don't plunge or have D-handles, but they are the original powerful commercial routers. The all metal ones make nice shiny door stops when they finally burn out. It would just be nice to get parts for them now.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> The original Elu routers must be well up there.





PutnamEco said:


> I agree the Elu plunge router is one fine machine....
> 
> .....Which manufacturer was the first to prodcue a plunge router? Whichever it was should also be worthy of classic status.


Oh, gents, I really can't disagree with you on your choice of classic router (Elu). I thought that Carter was the first to patent a plunge router in the 1920s, but that Elu was the first volume production machine in about 1950 (the MOF11). deWalt (Elu's successor) still make the motor for those. My own personal "classic" would have to be the Elu MOF31 from around 1964 (I have a 1965 tool catalogue which illustrates one). This was a modern plunge router (see this later one on eBay if you don't know what one loooks like) and set the patterm for almost all the Japanese and European plunge rouiters you see today. Surely a classic? Especially as you can still get a lot of the parts for it!

PS I'm biased - I have two of them


----------

